# Insurance settlement for car that hit a deer



## wahoowad (Oct 4, 2011)

We were driving on a rural highway at 55 mph when we struck a large 8 point buck with our 4 week old new car (2011 VW Jetta). We suffered no injuries thanks to airbags but the car has extensive damage to the front end and driver side. The accident occurred several states away while visiting relatives, the car is undrivable and we came home with a rental car provided by the insurance company. 

We thought the car would be totaled (they sell for around $21k +/-) but learned the insurance adjuster feels it can be repaired for $9500. He determined this based on looking at the car and I guess having experience estimating repair bills. Frankly, we want the car totaled because we don't want to own a car that has had to have such extensive repairs. These extensive repairs often lead to premature failures, mismatched paint that fades differently over time, repeated visits to the dealer, etc. Granted, a lot of the car is undamaged and we do not suspect frame damage, but his initial estimate is already close to 50% of the car. We think a real VW dealership will likely charge far more to make factory repairs but are being pressured to accept the initial offer even though a repair facility has not seen the car.

Looking for some advice to handle the negotiation with the adjuster. They seem unwilling to tow it to our local VW dealer where we want the repairs made. The fact that this happened seems to be a factor.


----------



## Jags (Oct 4, 2011)

I sure as heck wouldn't agree to ANYTHING until I had at least a couple of shops quote the repairs.  Once you cash that check, the ins company is DONE.


----------



## Jack Straw (Oct 4, 2011)

I have had the "luck" of hitting 2 dear in the last 2 years.(on the same road within 500') Luckily my local body shop is the service provider for my insurance company. All I do is take it to the body shop and they and the insurance company hash it out. All i have to do is leave it there for a week and pay my $200 deductable. Ask the insurance company if they have a body shop that they endorse. I have also heard that there are independant insurance adjusters who will fight the insurance company for you. I believe they get a percentage of what you get, but if your really unhappy maybe its the way to go.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd get  second opinion estimates  from several sources for a 10K repair just as readily as I would a Doctor who  was recommending removing a testicle.


----------



## CTburning (Oct 4, 2011)

The above statement is not exactly true because who ever ends up doing the repair is most likely going to ask for a supplement.  The adjuster will visit the shop and document the "extra" damage that the shop finds.  Unfortunately the adjuster does not consider your wishes when determining if the claim is a repair or a total loss.  It's all about what will be cheaper for the insurance company.  You should choose your own body shop and not neccessarily the one that your insurance company reccommends.  The reason is that the bodyshop that regularly deals with the insurance company is going to have loyalties to them and will "work with" the adjuster to get your care done for as cheaply as possible.  Find a bodyshop that guarantees their work for life and if you want to use the dealer, then bring it to the dealer.  You have the right to choose what bodyshop does the repair.

I work for a dealer, not the bodyshop but have dealt with adjusters enough to know the game.


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 4, 2011)

They definitely do whatever they think is best.... I was in the same position, the exact oppesite ... I hit a deer and my insurance company wanted to total the car (I didnt want them to), no way around it, totaled sight unseen. Too bad, that was  a great car! 98 VW Jetta TDI.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 4, 2011)

Right now we seem stuck on getting the car transported to our local dealer since this will involve ~ 300 mile tow. We can't help that the insured event occurred out of town. Is it reasonable to expect them to tow the car back for repairs?


----------



## btuser (Oct 4, 2011)

I seen body shops pressured into fixing cars they know are not worth it.  Often the shop will cut corners because they're not getting paid enough to fix it right.   Sorry for the bad luck.   I almost hit some Venision last Saturday myself.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Right now we seem stuck on getting the car transported to our local dealer since this will involve ~ 300 mile tow. We can't help that the insured event occurred out of town. Is it reasonable to expect them to tow the car back for repairs?



One thing to watch out for is that a lot of times the minute they hand you a check, the car rental stops.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 4, 2011)

Just  ran into a situation like this today. A coworker rolled his vehicle (large Jeep SUV) 2 weeks ago. Today we find out the insurance company will pay $18,000 to get it fixed. He said it's worth 40.


----------



## semipro (Oct 4, 2011)

At least you didn't have to pay the higher deductible for collision as opposed to comprehensive damage...I hope.   

As mentioned previously here, it helps to get proof that you hit a deer instead of something else if you can.  Doesn't sound like that was a problem in your case though.


----------



## jeffoc (Oct 4, 2011)

A couple of years ago I hit a deer as well and was hoping the insurance company would total the car. The final bill was for about 8 grand. because I used the companies preffered shop the repair is guaranteed for the life of the car. Doesn't help your resale value, but it is something. 
I just had the radiator replaced with no bill whatsoever. I don't know how many insurance companies offer this but it may be worth checking on.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 4, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> We were driving on a rural highway at 55 mph when we struck a large 8 point buck with our 4 week old new car (2011 VW Jetta). We suffered no injuries thanks to airbags but the car has extensive damage to the front end and driver side. The accident occurred several states away while visiting relatives, the car is undrivable and we came home with a rental car provided by the insurance company.
> 
> We thought the car would be totaled (they sell for around $21k +/-) but learned the insurance adjuster feels it can be repaired for $9500. He determined this based on looking at the car and I guess having experience estimating repair bills. Frankly, we want the car totaled because we don't want to own a car that has had to have such extensive repairs. These extensive repairs often lead to premature failures, mismatched paint that fades differently over time, repeated visits to the dealer, etc. Granted, a lot of the car is undamaged and we do not suspect frame damage, but his initial estimate is already close to 50% of the car. We think a real VW dealership will likely charge far more to make factory repairs but are being pressured to accept the initial offer even though a repair facility has not seen the car.
> 
> Looking for some advice to handle the negotiation with the adjuster. They seem unwilling to tow it to our local VW dealer where we want the repairs made. The fact that this happened seems to be a factor.



I am not familiar with the laws in your state, but here in PA:
The ins. co. cannot tell you where to get the vehicle repaired. It is your choice. They will only tow to the closest qualified shop though.
We cannot get a "Signed" Agreed Price estimate to repair without the repair shop physically looking at the vehicle in person. We can get a verbal though.

Don't know the extent of the damage, but there may be damage that surface as supplements after disassembly. 
Also, we here, typically will not use any used or aftermarket parts on a vehicle newer than 1 year old.
The paint issue is pretty much moot these days. It is mixed by code. Back when they had to match by eye, yeah that was a problem.
The shop will have to warrant the repairs. I would ask the adjuster how long the repairs are warranted for. And you may want to make sure its a dealer shop, as if it is not done by a dealership, the warrantied for the car might be void. He can't just slap an estimate together and force a check down your throat. He must have an agreed price to repair with the shop.
You can pay a tow yourself and take the car home to the local dealership, but no guarantee the ins. co. will repair or total it based on the local dealer's repair estimate. They could turn around, get a verbal AP. then say repair it anywhere you want, but we are paying "x" amount of dollars based on the verbal with have with this shop.
Call your agent you bought the policy off of and explain your concerns to them. When the agent gets pressured, they usually call the adjuster and start pressuring him/her, and that can sometimes tip the scale back in your favor. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. Have any pics of the car?


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 4, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> Right now we seem stuck on getting the car transported to our local dealer since this will involve ~ 300 mile tow. We can't help that the insured event occurred out of town. Is it reasonable to expect them to tow the car back for repairs?



They re only going to pay the tow to the closest qualified repair shop. Can you rent a car dolly and tow it back to your area yourself? You can ask them to reimburse you the cost they would pay to tow to the local shop. Not much, but it is something to help offset the cost.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, yet the saga continues... 

I think I have it distilled down to 2 options:

1) Let Geico tow it to their local repair facility in that state. The repairs will be guaranteed by Geico when I get it back home. I'll still have to travel down there to get it.

2) Go down and get it, tow it home myself and have the repairs done at my preferred local VW dealer. Probably $500 to rent dolly, gas, etc. Geico will not guarantee the repairs but I suspect my dealer will.


----------



## smokinj (Oct 5, 2011)

Take no check! The check goes to the body shop and you pay the deductible.......Now your adjuster is not a body guy period........


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 5, 2011)

In order for the car to be "totaled" the damage must exceed a percentage of what the car is worth at the time of the accident.  Get a blue book value for the car and look up the percentage or ask your insurance company what it is.  It is usually around 66-75%. You have no say in whether or not the car get's "totaled".  Under no circumstances would I accept any offer from the insurance company until a reputable body shop looks at the car.  Usually the shop's estimate will come in much higher than the insurance company's.  It's a battle between the shop and the insurance company at that point.

If you suspect no frame damage and most of the damage is to body panels, bumpers, lights, grille, paint, etc. then I would have no worries about repairing the vehicle.  Most of the issues you mention stem from major frame/suspension damage where things must be straightened instead of being replaced.  It's true that paint is matched very well these days but it is possible to tell the difference between panels especially if you have metallic paint.  But that's an issue even with OEM paint jobs.  My truck's paint is now better matched than it was new thanks to a very fussy body shop I use.

Many new car dealers do not do body work "in-house" anymore.  If yours does than that's becoming quite rare.  There are thousands of well-qualified independent body shops out there that do excellent work.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 8, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Take no check! The check goes to the body shop and you pay the deductible.......Now your adjuster is not a body guy period........



Checks do not always go to the body shop. If there is a lien holder on the car, the check is made payable to the insured & the lien holder.
Your talking about a direct pay, and that ain't happening as the lien holder will have to sign off on the check.


----------



## Dune (Oct 8, 2011)

Call your home state insurance regulation agency.

I wrecked my wife's Toyota van a few years ago.

The agent insisted it was totaled, and the payout was too low to replace it.

I forced them to repair it.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 8, 2011)

We've come to the realization the insurance company is not going to pay to tow the vehicle back to our home state for repairs. We are having them tow it to a VW dealership in the area where the accident occurred and have the repairs made with VW parts and service personnel. We'll just have to go down and pick it up when it is ready. Our hope is it will be done right the first time but that our local dealer will support any follow-up repairs in case something isn't right. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## humpin iron (Oct 8, 2011)

You are entitled to have it fixed at a VW dealer, however think about what your asking.  The car is new, worth 21K, has 10K worth of damage.....you want them to pay you 21K for 10K.....would you take .50 cents and give out a dollar?  The 300 mile tow would be very costly.  I have no love for ins co, but we do have to be fair.


----------



## Trail_Time (Oct 21, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> We've come to the realization the insurance company is not going to pay to tow the vehicle back to our home state for repairs. We are having them tow it to a VW dealership in the area where the accident occurred and have the repairs made with VW parts and service personnel. We'll just have to go down and pick it up when it is ready. Our hope is it will be done right the first time but that our local dealer will support any follow-up repairs in case something isn't right. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.



Generally most insurance companies will not tow long distances if there are qualified shops near the loss location.

If you want to use your dealer... by all means you have the right to.  However using Geico's direct repair shop and getting a lifetime warranty is worth something too.  If you choose not to use the direct repair shop you will be on your own if a problem comes up.  I personally would use the direct repair, but would choose one near home that you are famliar with.

I would not be concerned with $10k in damage if you have a shop you can trust to do it right.

As has been previously stated the total loss decision is all about value.  There simply isn't enough damage to make it an economic total loss.  Be up front with your shop that you do not want the car, they can and will look hard for hidden damage.  If you are lucky they may find more and might get you where you need to be.  This should be done before the repairs begin to give you the best opportunity for a total.

One more option for you to consider:  Wait till the shop evaluates the repair completely.  Get the new revised estimate total with supplemental items.  If the vehicle is still not a total loss, you could take the money the insurance is offering and have your car bid by local salvage dealers.  You might be suprized at what they will give you. 

So for example:

Original estimate $9500
Supplement: $2500
-----------------------
$12000 from insurance less your deductible
$6000 salvage bid (as an example)
 ------------------
You would have $20000 for you car.. might be less than its worth but car is gone and you can go get a new one.  Good luck!


----------



## dave64 (Oct 30, 2011)

STAY AWAY FROM THE INSURANCE COMPANY'S REPAIR SHOPS 

i was stupid once and fell for it never again, the insurance company pro shops will cut corners not replace what they got paid too to replace.
my car they fixed in the end went up  to   book value with all the supplements


----------

